# They want your guns



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

I noticed now every and any story involving guns makes the headlines of the paper. A few weeks back it was falsely reported that someone brought a gun to M.I.T. Today there is an article about another shooting in Washington that injured 11. It seems to me that the media really wants to push the political agenda of banning firearms by using fear to persuade people. I don't think I am conjuring up some wild conspiracy theory but I do see what is being fed to me. I chuckled when I read of the tanks and people at bass pro shops/gun stores talking about civil war coming, or how the government wanted to take our guns but now I can't help but start to believe just a little. if you can flesh out my wild theory please do. :|


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

The media loves the gun issue. Why? It is a scary story they can print. If guns were banned media outlets would be hurting. Only doom/gloom and fear sell these days. Turn on the news at night - you never see anything positive. Maybe a stupid panda being born here and there, but it is always about a shooting downtown, fire, car accidents, rape, war, etc. The US population loves to be scared - it is really the only thing we respond to. Everything else is boring for us.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

There are many in our federal and (some) state governments that want just that... a completely dis-armed society... and they make no bones about it.
The mainstream media is also largely anti-gun and they make no bones about it either. They sensationalize any firearm related tragedy for weeks, months, ever years after the fact, however very rarely report on incidents where a legally owned firearm has saved someone from harm. The media, much like the government, no longer has the complete trust of the people (except perhaps the sheep that flock to their TV's to chew on their nightly helping of Piers Morgan) and it's going to be a steep, uphill climb for them to regain it.

Is there another civil war or a second revolution coming our way? Well it's entirely possible, but not very probable. Those in power at the state and federal level are not stupid and they're fully aware that they can push the American people only so far before all bets are off. The danger comes in their over confidence in the resources they would count upon should the S actually HTF.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> I noticed now every and any story involving guns makes the headlines of the paper. A few weeks back it was falsely reported that someone brought a gun to M.I.T. Today there is an article about another shooting in Washington that injured 11. It seems to me that the media really wants to push the political agenda of banning firearms by using fear to persuade people. I don't think I am conjuring up some wild conspiracy theory but I do see what is being fed to me. I chuckled when I read of the tanks and people at bass pro shops/gun stores talking about civil war coming, or how the government wanted to take our guns but now I can't help but start to believe just a little. if you can flesh out my wild theory please do. :|


Here you go -
Obama Poised to Carry Out Hostile Military Takeover of US : Godfather Politics
1.6 Billion Rounds Of Ammo For Homeland Security? It's Time For A National Conversation - Forbes

Why would the National Weather Service need guns and ammo? As Bob Dylan once sang "You don't need a weatherman to tell which way the wind blows."


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Here you go -
> Obama Poised to Carry Out Hostile Military Takeover of US : Godfather Politics
> 1.6 Billion Rounds Of Ammo For Homeland Security? It's Time For A National Conversation - Forbes
> 
> Why would the National Weather Service need guns and ammo? As Bob Dylan once sang "You don't need a weatherman to tell which way the wind blows."


Fortunately I know most of the local NWS folks around here and I'm pretty sure I can take 'em (^_^)


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The gun grabbers are academics and politico's. They won't go for a grab. They can't afford the impact, take the hit, etc.
They will continue incrementally dismanteling the 2nd Amendment. There are 80 million gun owners - too big a voting
block to win. They MUST widdle that down a little - making gun ownership more expensive accomplishes that.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The liberal media has done more for trying to steal our guns rights than just about anyone but the politicians and lobbyists for the anti-gun agenda. It's why if there is a new revolutionary war, they should be shot on site by any partisan as a traitor. Of course if you want to save bullets, stabbed, beaten, burned, hung, dragged behind a vehicle, used as human shielding, clubbed, torn apart, fed to hungry animals, disintegrated by acid, electrocuted, or any other brutal way to bring about their death in agonizing pain will be fine also.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow fuzzee lol you painted quite a picture there


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> Wow fuzzee lol you painted quite a picture there


Yeah, I consider myself a potential artist. :mrgreen:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Ripon said:


> The gun grabbers are academics and politico's. They won't go for a grab. They can't afford the impact, take the hit, etc.
> They will continue incrementally dismanteling the 2nd Amendment. There are 80 million gun owners - too big a voting
> block to win. They MUST widdle that down a little -* making gun ownership more expensive accomplishes that.*


This will be the means to an end, tax guns/ammo out of reach. Tax per gun, tax per round, mandatory liability insurance, license fees, mandatory training, safe storage. Show me a politician who doesn't like a tax and he is probably lying. Then throw in the government buying ammo they don't need to bog down ammo manufacturers to slow production and push up prices and you curtail gun ownership for all but those who don't follow the law, BG's and politicians! The government isn't stupid, they will create so much regulation that gun owners will sooner or later become law breakers and then the LEO's and IRS will follow orders and arrest the law breakers. 22,000 plus gun laws didn't work, but a few 1000 more regulations probably will.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

About 20 years ago I saw a pretty well done research project by an economist on the housing market in CA. Of course that market was booming. The issue was development fees. My little home town, Ripon, was being swarmed by bay area commuters with good jobs and income who needed homse they couldn't get the liberal bay area anti growth communities to build. So they were building homes in the Central Valley. Ripon, wanted to charge the developers enough money to keep up with the growth, and the developers noted with every $1,000 in fees a "percentage" of the population was removed from the housing market. I don't recall the percentage - maybe .003 or something wierd like that but if you added up $5,000 in fees the percentage of course got higher and there was an exponential sum to it - meaning it wasn't .003 per $1000 that after $2500 it was .004 etc.

This is the same for gun ownership. Right now you can arm yourself with $250 pretty decent. In 2 years it might be $500. If that happens the number of people who can afford $500 vs $250 is dramatically different. 80,000,000 gun owners is one hell of a voting block - ask the Democrats of the mid 1990's what they paid for the AWB. They don't want to pay that price again. They will knock that number down to 64 million gun owners by increasing the cost of ownership. We discussed in another thread I'm on a 10 day waiting period right now for my new M1A. Why should I have a "cooling off period" as I own several AR's, ever hand guns, sever shotguns and more ammo then my local police department. What good is a cooling off period to "ME." Its not about cooling off its about control, its about making gun ownership less attractive. If that 'delay" enables them to get one person not to buy a gun (and it has) they are all for it. 

1) They will most dramatically decrease gun ownership by increasing the cost of it - registration, fees, taxes and even market conditions! 
2) They will less dramatically decrease gun ownership with regulation (registration, forms, checks, classes, renewals, and waiting periods).
3) They will further reduce gun ownership by making it less attractive to own guns in many ways, (economically, forced storage requirements, insurance, repeat classes, psyc evals).

Ultimately they will have gun ownership reduced to 40 million and then the voting block is not substantial enough for them to stop a gun ban. DiFi's current proposal is simple.
No more new AWs. No selling of AW's. No transfer of AW's but no confiscation - until after you DIE. Then it has to be disabled or handed into the state. That is consfiscation but
you aren't around to care. Oh and if you decide to hand it off to your kids ahead of time - you became a felon and so did them. That is the really even # on my list #4. Make 
people into criminals, make them psycologically unable to own, etc.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Here you go -
> Obama Poised to Carry Out Hostile Military Takeover of US : Godfather Politics
> 1.6 Billion Rounds Of Ammo For Homeland Security? It's Time For A National Conversation - Forbes
> 
> Why would the National Weather Service need guns and ammo? As Bob Dylan once sang "You don't need a weatherman to tell which way the wind blows."


That whole song has it's merits, makes me think after he visited the crossroads at Highways 61/49 he became the establishment that is ruled by the God of This Earth


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Ripon said:


> This is the same for gun ownership. Right now you can arm yourself with $250 pretty decent. In 2 years it might be $500. If that happens the number of people who can afford $500 vs $250 is dramatically different. 80,000,000 gun owners is one hell of a voting block - ask the Democrats of the mid 1990's what they paid for the AWB. They don't want to pay that price again. They will knock that number down to 64 million gun owners by increasing the cost of ownership. We discussed in another thread I'm on a 10 day waiting period right now for my new M1A. Why should I have a "cooling off period" as I own several AR's, ever hand guns, sever shotguns and more ammo then my local police department. What good is a cooling off period to "ME." Its not about cooling off its about control, its about making gun ownership less attractive. If that 'delay" enables them to get one person not to buy a gun (and it has) they are all for it.


Be glad you don't live in Florida, this nut bag thinks if you buy ammo you should have to take an anger management course! Florida bill would require anger management courses for bullet buyers | Fox News

I've been preaching for years that they don't just want some guns, they want them all. Few remember when HCI came out and said they wanted to get rid of every gun in this country, I do though. I think the others are right it's an incremental thing, take a little here and then a little there. I wonder if there's ever been a study into the politics of the shooters that commit mass murder. Anyone know? I've been thinking for the last couple of years about this wondering if these people have decided to become Martyrs for their causes. We here all about their personalities, but never their political leanings. Just a thought.

-Infidel


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

In all reality I doubt that bill has a snow ball's chance in hell of passing but then again I didn't think we'd end up with the SAFE act.

-Infidel


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

bennettvm said:


> The media loves the gun issue. Why? It is a scary story they can print. If guns were banned media outlets would be hurting. Only doom/gloom and fear sell these days. Turn on the news at night - you never see anything positive. Maybe a stupid panda being born here and there, but it is always about a shooting downtown, fire, car accidents, rape, war, etc. The US population loves to be scared - it is really the only thing we respond to. Everything else is boring for us.


New International Version (©2011)
You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come.
New Living Translation (©2007)
And you will hear of wars and threats of wars, but don't panic. Yes, these things must take place, but the end won't follow immediately.

English Standard Version (©2001)
And you will hear of wars and rumors of wars. See that you are not alarmed, for this must take place, but the end is not yet.

New American Standard Bible (©1995)
"You will be hearing of wars and rumors of wars. See that you are not frightened, for those things must take place, but that is not yet the end.

King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
And ye shall hear of wars and rumours of wars: see that ye be not troubled: for all these things must come to pass, but the end is not yet.

Holman Christian Standard Bible (©2009)
You are going to hear of wars and rumors of wars. See that you are not alarmed, because these things must take place, but the end is not yet.

International Standard Version (©2012)
You'll hear of wars and rumors of wars. See to it that you aren't alarmed. These things must take place, but the end hasn't come yet,


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Every state has their extremist. WA state just had some guy propose cops inspect your safe storage every year. CA has ten new regs in the assembly one that would ban any rifle with a detachable mag, one that would require insurance on every gun, and a 6 cent per bullet tax....yeah add that to a case of 22LR.



Infidel said:


> Be glad you don't live in Florida, this nut bag thinks if you buy ammo you should have to take an anger management course! Florida bill would require anger management courses for bullet buyers | Fox News
> 
> I've been preaching for years that they don't just want some guns, they want them all. Few remember when HCI came out and said they wanted to get rid of every gun in this country, I do though. I think the others are right it's an incremental thing, take a little here and then a little there. I wonder if there's ever been a study into the politics of the shooters that commit mass murder. Anyone know? I've been thinking for the last couple of years about this wondering if these people have decided to become Martyrs for their causes. We here all about their personalities, but never their political leanings. Just a thought.
> 
> -Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> The liberal media has done more for trying to steal our guns rights than just about anyone but the politicians and lobbyists for the anti-gun agenda. It's why if there is a new revolutionary war, they should be shot on site by any partisan as a traitor. Of course if you want to save bullets, stabbed, beaten, burned, hung, dragged behind a vehicle, used as human shielding, clubbed, torn apart, fed to hungry animals, disintegrated by acid, electrocuted, or any other brutal way to bring about their death in agonizing pain will be fine also.
> 
> View attachment 1645


Ya know, if you stay shy and beat around the bush, that's not healthy. You should let us know how you really feel. :mrgreen:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> That whole song has it's merits, makes me think after he visited the crossroads at Highways 61/49 he became the establishment that is ruled by the God of This Earth


"He just pointed with his gun, and said 'that way, down Highway 61' "

(the young whipersnappers here may have to brush up on the album Highyway 61 Revisited)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Really?! Man,some guy here from N FL says it's so great there


The legislator in question is a product of the inner city, elected by the low information voters. The ONLY time I go into Jacksonville is to go to work, something HER constituents have no first hand knowledge of. She should take her own advice and write a bill requiring politicians to take (and pass) a course on the US Constitution.
Oh, and there is another one of those there too, Corrine Brown. But still not as bad as the nut-bags that run New York.
In my county democrats don't even bother to run for most races, they'd just be wasting money and they know it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> "He just pointed with his gun, and said 'that way, down Highway 61' "
> 
> (the young whipersnappers here may have to brush up on the album Highyway 61 Revisited)


I wore that album out at least once. I'll bet the young'uns don't even know what an album is.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Your Right Inceptor, Im gonna Have to GOOGLE it, but I have been at "the crossroads", And No, I didnt make an oath,or sign my name, but i have ben there many a times.Now, off to find that song..............


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

What guns? I got rid of mine years ago. Try to prove I didn't.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I wore that album out at least once. I'll bet the young'uns don't even know what an album is.


Ozzy Osbourne?

Whitesnake?

Ratt?

Yeah, I don't know it, but I've still got the music from my favorites and that's ok. :mrgreen:

I'd rather go into battle listening to any of those and even some of the new stuff like Volbeat. I'm 40 and it's not my generation of music either, but I still think it's a good war song.






:razz:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

JPARIZ said:


> What guns? I got rid of mine years ago. Try to prove I didn't.


KNOCK KNOCK BLAM BLAM.
"We are here to get your guns".
"I don't have any guns."
"That's what they all say. Now, stand aside."
"Where's your warrant?"
"Cuff him, Joe. He's resisting."


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> KNOCK KNOCK BLAM BLAM.
> "We are here to get your guns".
> "I don't have any guns."
> "That's what they all say. Now, stand aside."
> ...


This is probably to close to the truth for many to accept. With that said, you/I/we can NOT afford to wait til that time gets here, as they are gearing up for what ever they need to do right now. Like it or not the most police will follow orders as will national guard, as New Orleans proved. At that time it will be run and hide or shoot and they will overpower you with overwhelming force quickly. As much as I don't like the idea of each state doing what they see as just, we simply cannot allow the federal government to pass such laws. With a state doing it you can move to a freer state if need be, but if the federal government does it we are all screwed, as there will be no where to go. Secede, fight, whatever, while it is still a viable choice or forget the whole thing, time is not on our side. The laws/bills being purposed now are so UN Constitutional as to be a joke, but soon they will pass something and it's going to be the finial nail in our rights to resist/fight back.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm quite sure my congress people know me by my first name by now they've heard from me so much. Basically my plan is to irritate them to the point where they do what I ask of them just to shut me up. If you are not currently a member of the NRA & your state Association (NYSRPA for me) then you need to join if only to add money to the war chest. Love them or hate the the NRA is our best defense against this nonsense. I know some still hold grudges against the NRA for past mistakes, but they have taken a no new gun law stance in this and I think that's something we can all live with. If I could afford it I'd join every pro-2nd amendment organization but I have to put my money where I think it'll do the most good which is the NRA and NYSRPA on the state level.

-Infidel
NRA Member
NYSRPA Member


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

your right Infidel, i still need to join the NRA. I have yet to meet my local sheriff personally, but I know a few police in the area, and If if comes to it, Im sadly sure they would follow the law, My sherriff said they will follow the constitution. I hope it doesnt come to that, but it seems it may. Quickly. With hte media blasting pictures of black guns everywhere, trying to dissarm everyone, and pursuade kids how bad they are. My friend had a note from his teachers son (kindergarten), that the boy tells his friends "me and my dad and Uncle went shooting yesterday"..She asked him to ask the boy to not talk about guns at school.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Probably the best video I have seen on gun control.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

^^^
Who is that?
He has my vote for President!
If his morals are true


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What he forgot to say - or is not aware of - is that the right to keep and bear arms is not granted by the constitution. The constitution was set in place to provide limited powers to a federal government. Those powers are listed within it. The powers of the house, senate, president and the supreme court. After it tels the government what powers it possesses it lists some of our rights and tells everyone that they are not to be infringed. Then in the nineth amendment it says that we have other rights not listed and that they too are beyond government control. After that the tenth amendment states that all powers not granted to the federal government AND not restricted from the states by the constitution remain in the hands of the people and the states.
Even if the 2nd amendment were abolished it would not remove our right to keep and bear arms for self defense. If it would then legal aliens within our borders would not be able to keep and bear arms - which they do and even are permitted to carry concealed arms in most states. This is a right of being human. All our rights are in force from the time of our birth. The government is suppost to protect and defend those rights but never restrict them in any way. They don't have that power and it is up to us to make sure they follow the constitution - even if 95% of the people are against a right it still exists. We live in a republic not a democracy.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Juggernaut; said:


> Probably the best video I have seen on gun control.


Incredible! I couldn't have said it better if I tried.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Joe Arpaio (Sheriff Joe) is our local sheriff here in Arizona. There has been lots of bad press about the man but the bottom line remains the same. His honesty and integrity remain. He is doing the job he was elected to do. One of the few elected officials that is working for the people, not himself!
People bitch about jailed inmates being forced to live in tents. Wahhh. Please note the tents are U.S. Military surplus! They are adequate for our soldiers all over the world, regardless of the environment. Also note that our troops are there to serve us and our country. They aren't criminals. Why then isn't "Tent City" good enough for a bunch of scumbag criminals? The pink underwear just cracks me up. I have an autographed pair from Joe. Anyway I'm proud to say I've voted for him every time!


----------

